# What is when all my Files are lost in /dev/null?



## Andreas Tieben (Jul 6, 2015)

1.Light a Cigarette
2.Cool Down
3.Smile
4.Open a Beer
5.Think!
6.Open a Beer
7.Think!
8.Light a Cigarette
9.Slowly, very slowly, open a Terminal (bash, maybe?)
10.Hack something in it...like:
#who is god?
#VirtualBox!!! (OK, You win again) ;-)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 7, 2015)

Restore backups.


----------



## fossette (Jul 9, 2015)

Personally, I assign different colors or wallpapers to each of my virtual machines.  Lol!!!  VirtualBox makes me happy!

Dominique.


----------

